# HTC Desire 600 available for 27k



## quagmire (Jul 3, 2013)

Available at saholic 

*static2.saholic.com/images/media/1007369/htc-desire-600-default-1370501122059.jpg

*HTC Desire 600 specs*

4.5-inch Super LCD2 display of 540x960 resolution
1.2GHz Snapdragon 200 quad-core processor
1GB RAM
8GB expandable storage
8-megapixel rear camera
1.6-megapixel front camera
Android 4.1 Jelly Bean
Bluetooth 4.0, Wi-Fi, GPS, 3G
1860mAh battery​

- Source


----------



## ZTR (Jul 3, 2013)

Overpriced POS

I mean seriously Quad Cortex A5 in a 26k phone?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 3, 2013)

Is that a joke ?


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 3, 2013)

Who in the right mind would get this at that price :-/


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2013)

Mother of overprice
RIP HTC you will be missed


----------



## quagmire (Jul 3, 2013)

This , no Sense 5 or JB update for HTC One S, One Mini with Snapdragon 200 - whats with HTC these days


----------



## Empirial (Jul 3, 2013)

Customer : Kitne Cores Hai?

HTC : Pure Chaar (4) Sarkar

Customer : Kaun Si Nasal Ke Hai Re Blackia means Kaalia

HTC : Cortex A5 Sarkar

Customer : Aur Phir bhi 27k? Dhiskiyaon.....HTC Desire 600 RIP!


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 3, 2013)

Why is HTC trying to commit suicide?


----------



## quagmire (Jul 4, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Customer : Kitne Processor Hai?
> 
> HTC : Pure Chaar (4) Sarkar
> 
> ...


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 4, 2013)

That's why Sony is best. There phones are best priced according to there specs.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 4, 2013)

Did anyone notice Adreno 203 Graphics Chipset? Are they(HTC) really serious when Xperia SP has Adreno 320? and SP is 3k less than Desire 600!!!


----------



## ZTR (Jul 4, 2013)

ssb1551 said:


> Did anyone notice Adreno 203 Graphics Chipset? Are they(HTC) really serious when Xperia SP has Adreno 320? and SP is 3k less than Desire 600!!!


Or XL with Adreno 305 which is 10k lower than this lol


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2013)

Better get an S3 at 25k


----------



## ZTR (Jul 4, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> Better get an S3 at 25k



Or N4 or SP


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2013)

Xperia L > This


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

HTC has really gone crazy, even more crazier than Samsung

This phone is OK for 15k if its camera is good (screen is better than Xperia L, hope it has IPS)



kapilove77 said:


> That's why Sony is best.* There phones are best priced according to there specs.*



Totally agree.......
Only Xperia SP is in wrong territory.........but then its not Sony's fault........... Nexus 4 is there


----------



## RohanM (Jul 5, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> That's why Sony is best. There phones are best priced according to there specs.



IMO Xperia Z is still overpriced. ZR is best.. (still over priced)



101gamzer said:


> Better get an S3 at 25k



In the territory of 25-26 k Only one monster lives & that's Nexus 4.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nexus 4 crushes this device. As much as i admire HTC if they keep shooting themselves in the foot like this, they would never be able to compete and be successful. I love htc i really do but this is insane. Better get their act together. Even the galaxy quattro seems like an awesome deal in comparison to this (even though it isnt).


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 8, 2013)

Why is Maniacstore offering Desire 600 for 18k when the other sites quote it for around 27k?

Buy HTC Desire 600 Online In India Price, Reviews, Specifications, Features, Ratings, Compare, Photos, Videos, Deals, Discounts, Only On Maniacstore.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2013)

Xperia L still better than Desire 600


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Xperia L still better than Desire 600



I agree that........
In performance, Xperia L is much better.
HTC might have better screen....... Can't comment on camera


----------



## amarff (Aug 1, 2013)

Do you guys think HTC will drop the phones price soon??


----------



## quagmire (Aug 2, 2013)

^Even if the price  drops to 20-22k its not worth it. I wouldn't pay more than 7k for this POS


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 3, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^Even if the price  drops to 20-22k its not worth it. I wouldn't pay more than 7k for this POS



LOL.I would readily pay 15k but i dont even have 15k.


----------

